# Anyone use /etc/make.conf ?



## johnblue (Apr 16, 2009)

What are some default options that you would set in /etc/make.conf for a fresh install?


----------



## vermaden (Apr 16, 2009)

Like that one for example:
http://toya.net.pl/~vermaden/text/make.conf


----------



## ctaranotte (Apr 16, 2009)

And if you are building world for a jail only (and not for your host), the one below might be useful: 


```
NO_ACPI=       true    # do not build acpiconf(8) and related programs
NO_BOOT=       true    # do not build boot blocks and loader
NO_BLUETOOTH=  true    # do not build Bluetooth related stuff
NO_FORTRAN=    true    # do not build g77 and related libraries
NO_GDB=        true    # do not build GDB
NO_GPIB=       true    # do not build GPIB support
NO_I4B=        true    # do not build isdn4bsd package
NO_IPFILTER=   true    # do not build IP Filter package
NO_PF=         true    # do not build PF firewall package
NO_AUTHPF=     true    # do not build and install authpf (setuid/gid)
NO_KERBEROS=   true    # do not build and install Kerberos 5 (KTH Heimdal)
NO_LPR=        true    # do not build lpr and related programs
NO_MAILWRAPPER=true    # do not build the mailwrapper(8) MTA selector
NO_MODULES=    true    # do not build modules with the kernel
NO_NETCAT=     true    # do not build netcat
NO_NIS=        true    # do not build NIS support and related programs
NO_SENDMAIL=   true    # do not build sendmail and related programs
NO_SHAREDOCS=  true    # do not build the 4.4BSD legacy docs
NO_USB=        true    # do not build usbd(8) and related programs
NO_VINUM=      true    # do not build Vinum utilities
NO_ATM=        true    # do not build ATM related programs and libraries
NO_CRYPT=      true    # do not build any crypto code
NO_GAMES=      true    # do not build games (games/ subdir)
NO_INFO=       true    # do not make or install info files
NO_MAN=        true    # do not build manual pages
NO_PROFILE=    true    # Avoid compiling profiled libraries

# BIND OPTIONS
NO_BIND=               true    # Do not build any part of BIND
NO_BIND_DNSSEC=        true    # Do not build dnssec-keygen, dnssec-signzone
NO_BIND_ETC=           true    # Do not install files to /etc/namedb
NO_BIND_LIBS_LWRES=    true    # Do not install the lwres library
NO_BIND_MTREE=         true    # Do not run mtree to create chroot directories
NO_BIND_NAMED=         true    # Do not build named, rndc, lwresd, etc.
```

This is taken from Creating a FreeBSD Jail


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 16, 2009)

Don't confuse make.conf(5) and src.conf(5).

make.conf:

```
The primary purpose of make.conf is to control the compilation of the
     FreeBSD sources, documentation, and ported applications, which are usu-
     ally found in /usr/src, /usr/doc, and /usr/ports.  As a rule, the system
     administrator creates make.conf when the values of certain control vari-
     ables need to be changed from their defaults.
```

src.conf:

```
The only purpose of src.conf is to control the compilation of the FreeBSD
     source code, which is usually located in /usr/src.  As a rule, the system
     administrator creates src.conf when the values of certain control vari-
     ables need to be changed from their defaults.
```

If you're looking for a way *not* to build stuff with the base system (e.g. WITHOUT_INET6), use src.conf.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2009)

The only options I have in make.conf are:

```
KERNCONF=MOLLY

OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f8
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f8

WITH_GECKO=libxul
```


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Apr 16, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> src.conf:
> 
> ```
> The only purpose of src.conf is to control the compilation of the FreeBSD
> ...



Actually, src.conf is turned off by ports, but anyone using /usr/share/mk/* files other then *.ports.* is subject to src.conf and *everything* built by make(1) is subject to make.conf. This can create surprises for example when you set WITH_OPENLDAP=yes in /etc/make.conf, as krb5 (in /usr/src) will then be built with ldap support as well.
It's therefore best to wrap port specific settings like so:

```
.if !empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/*)
# settings go here
.endif
```
Especially CFLAGS and related.


----------

